# Mit 2 PCs über DSL ins Internet?



## 0-Checker (20. Januar 2005)

Ich habe einen PC mit dem ich über DSL ins Internet gehe. Außerdem habe ich einen 2., den ich mit nem Crossoverkabel mit dem 1. verbunden habe und jedem eine IP-Addresse gegeben habe. Was muss ich wo einstellen, damit ich mit dem 2. auch gleichzeitig ins Internet kann? Also bei Standartgateway muss ich die IP vom PC 1, der mit dem Internet  verbunden ist, eingeben, oder? Der 1.(der am Internet angeschlossen ist) hat WinXP Home der 2. Win2k Pro drauf!
 Das Netz zwischen diesen 2 PCs funktioniert einwandfrei.
 Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## TobGod (20. Januar 2005)

Auf dem ersten Rechner Rechtsklick auf deine Internetverbindung, dann unter Erweitert oder so steht, dass du die Internetverbindung freigeben kannst und du kannst noch einstellen, ob der zweite Rechner diese auch steuern darf..


----------



## 0-Checker (20. Januar 2005)

Danke,

 aber kann ich da ganz normal mit dem Crossover-Kabel ins Internet?
 Und sonst muss ich nichts anschließen? Hub oder Switch oder?

 Poti


----------



## TobGod (21. Januar 2005)

Ein Crossover-Kabel dient zur Direktverbindung von *zwei* Rechnern. Deshalb musst du auf dem Host-Rechner auch die Internetverbindung freigeben. Möchten du mit 3 oder mehr Rechnern gleichzeitig ins Netz, brauchst du einen Switch oder einen Router..


----------

